# Lyft Tries to Lure Drivers From Uber



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

https://www.engadget.com/2019/03/28/lyft-free-banking-cheap-repairs-for-drivers/By tossing us crumbs...

*The company has introduced no-fee bank accounts and discounted repairs for drivers.*

Mariella Moon, @mariella_moon
2h ago in Transportation

Lyft has introduced free banking and deeply discounted repair services for drivers, perhaps in an effort to persuade the best of them to choose its company over Uber's. The ride-hailing service has officially launched Lyft Driver Services, and it includes access to free bank accounts and debit cards called Lyft Direct.

Drivers won't have to pay any banking-related fees, and their cards will allow them to instantly access their earnings after each ride -- something that could help prevent them from going into debt. They can also earn between 1 and 4 percent of cashback on their cards for groceries, gas and food even if they don't have stellar credit scores.

The new Lyft shop for repairs might also make the service more appealing than competitors, seeing as it offers up to 50 percent discounts on maintenance and repairs. Lyft says the shops are designed to operate twice as fast, so drivers can be back on the road as soon as possible. And since its drivers often live outside city centers, the company will also make a mobile service available on demand.

In addition to Driver Services, Lyft has also revealed that it's expanding its Express Drive partner locations across the US. The move will connect interested individuals who don't have vehicles fit for ridesharing with affordable rentals.
[End of article]

And from Lyft's website they are including
*Mobile Service*
Convenience is king, especially when it comes to car repairs. Starting in the Bay Area in April and expanding from there, our mobile service vans come to you.
You choose where to receive maintenance - home, work, or anywhere we're able to reach you

Get back on the road fast with quick and efficient service

Low prices just for Lyft drivers

*Insurance and Safety*
We know having coverage for all the ways you drive is important. Starting this spring, eligible drivers can earn more per ride when covered under GEICO's all-in-one rideshare insurance policy.

Know you're covered - whether you're accepting rides or running errands

Earn $0.25 extra on each eligible Lyft ride you give

Get a deductible as low as $250 for physical damage to your car

*Skills and Certifications*
Accelerate your career while making money driving. Starting this spring, Lyft has new language learning and education offerings to help you acquire certifiable skills to beef up any resume.

Strengthen your English with online language lessons, or opt for an in-person English proficiency course with the National Immigration Forum

Free English language proficiency certificate recognized by top universities and employers

Plans to introduce new courses and certifications beyond language skills

*Driver Advisory Council Expansion*
Your voice matters, and we want to give you a prominent seat at the table. By adding 45 new Driver Advisory Councils across the US and Canada, we're giving you an even bigger say in how we make decisions to improve your experience.

Introducing 45 new councils by the end of April 2019

More councils mean we can hear more - and more diverse - driver voices

With this new, larger network, we can address city-specific needs faster


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

I'm waiting for the mandatory payment into your Lyft debit account, and extra fee to transfer funds from there to your current bank. 

Seems like the perfect deal... mandatory direct deposit of the earnings of tens of thousands of drivers, and Lyft would most likely have an easier time when they decide to reverse charges and want to debit the money back to their account.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Lyft is run by ****ing morons.

You know when I was running almost exclusively Lyft? *When I made more money than with Uber!!!*

Uber paid more per mile than Uber. Lyft also had PT multiplier for the entire trip.

Then Lyft, being Lyft, had to match Uber's cuts and with the new Personal Power Zones AKA Lyft's version of Charlotte Surge, make a bad thing even worse.

IDGAF about reindeer games like debit card/bank account/English classes. Pay me more money and I'll drive more for you.

Pretty simple no?


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

There are plenty of no fee bank accounts that would actually give you $200-500 bucks for openning an account with them.

Show us the money and keep your stupid services and fake "care". And we will come! :smiles:


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

MHR said:


> Drivers won't have to pay any banking-related fees, and their cards will allow them to instantly access their earnings after each ride -- something that could help prevent them from going into debt.


^^^ my favorite line from the "article".

G'awd forbid they should state that higher pay rates is what would keep drivers from going into debt. Big fat elephant in the room that all these articles fail to address.

Apparently a Lyft debit card will solve all our woes and higher pay would be superfluous.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

yup, just more feel good baloney that nobody needs and ways for them to save and make more money off of us drivers

its the company store crap like in the gold silver mining days
this is why miners burned whole towns down....


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

MHR said:


> ^^^ my favorite line from the "article".
> 
> G'awd forbid they should state that higher pay rates is what would keep drivers from going into debt. Big fat elephant in the room that all these articles fail to address.
> 
> Apparently a Lyft debit card will solve all our woes and higher pay would be superfluous.


If you're having to cash out multiple times a day you have more problems than $0.60/mile


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

New2This said:


> If you're having to cash out multiple times a day you have more problems than $0.60/mile


Or maybe he just doesn't trust anyone with his money and keeps it all in his matress.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

It's a coffee can buried in the back yard for security purposes.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

i had a friend take a ride to the airport, about 50 miles

the driver shows up, no gas
needs to end the ride, instant pay the minimum fare amount so his debit card would work at the pump

then my friend re-requests and off they to the airport

they almost missed the flight because this fiasco almost took an extra 45 minutes

and this guy wants a raise!??!? some people should not be driving for hire and talks the whole ride that U/L is not worth it



VanGuy said:


> It's a coffee can buried in the back yard for security purposes. :smiles:


 use PVC pipe so a metal detector won't pick it up, yes i have friends in Colorado


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Now that's high tech. Might have to upgrade.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Wanna keep drivers adherent to a platform. Easy. Raise rates to $1.50 p/mile and .25p/minute. 80% to drivers. Anything else is BS whitewash. Drivers won't be canceling trips.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Taksomotor said:


> Or maybe he just doesn't trust anyone with his money and keeps it all in his matress.


Honestly as much as I hate Uber/Lyft I have never used Instant Pay because I was worried about not getting paid.

The pay has gone down but I have always been paid when I was supposed to.

If they do go belly-up I would be happy to lose that week's deposit to be able to piss on Uber/Lyft's grave.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> I'm waiting for the mandatory payment into your Lyft debit account, and extra fee to transfer funds from there to your current bank.
> 
> Seems like the perfect deal... mandatory direct deposit of the earnings of tens of thousands of drivers, and Lyft would most likely have an easier time when they decide to reverse charges and want to debit the money back to their account.


the uber card is awesome and totally free. No charge withdrawals at walgreen/CVS atm, 5% instant rebate on gas. They are just catching up w uber on the card.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> They are just catching up w uber on the card.


That's true but, I'm tired of all this talk that these things are such a huge benefit and we've all been clamoring for them.

This article was probably nothing more than a press release sent by Lyft.

Gas is $2.35 a gallon right now. My cash back is not relieving the pain, especially since my rate is $0.62/mile.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Say what you want. The maintenance deep discounts would get me to join.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> i had a friend take a ride to the airport, about 50 miles
> 
> the driver shows up, no gas
> needs to end the ride, instant pay the minimum fare amount so his debit card would work at the pump
> ...


I would've just given him his cash tip up front so he could buy gas. But that's me.



Michael1230nj said:


> Say what you want. The maintenance deep discounts would get me to join.


I'll believe those when I see them.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Michael1230nj said:


> Say what you want. The maintenance deep discounts would get me to join.


It's Lyft. See what hoops you have to jump through before you get too excited.

"Up to 50%" probably means occasional drivers get 5% and Platinum Super Ants with over 10,000 rides get 50% discount.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I go where the money is. Every Sunday night I check the incentives, and that helps decide who gets more of my attention for the week. It's really that simple, Lyft. PAY US. We don't care about all the stupid perks like discounted massages and refrigerators. Do you not know who your drivers are?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Didn't old coal mining town have things similar to this? Literally a move toward indentured servitude...


----------



## jenijazz (Dec 27, 2018)

MHR said:


> Gas is $2.35 a gallon right now. My cash back is not relieving the pain, especially since my rate is $0.62/mile.


I would kill for gas at $2.35/gallon. In the Bay Area $3.35 is a good price.



Atom guy said:


> I go where the money is. Every Sunday night I check the incentives, and that helps decide who gets more of my attention for the week. It's really that simple, Lyft. PAY US. We don't care about all the stupid perks like discounted massages and refrigerators. Do you not know who your drivers are?


Yes, Lyft drove me into the arms of Uber when they cut off my promos. I haven't seen a Ride Challenge or Earnings Guarantee in many weeks. BUT... here's the thing: More $ for drivers = more drivers. Until they put a cap on the number of ants crawling around raising rates is not going to help our overall bottom line. Discount car maintenance, etc are solid solutions to this conundrum.


----------



## baloneytastessogood (Jan 2, 2019)

Taksomotor said:


> There are plenty of no fee bank accounts that would actually give you $200-500 bucks for openning an account with them.
> 
> Show us the money and keep your stupid services and fake "care". And we will come! :smiles:


And . . . get ****ed.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I’d rather have my grandmother working on my car than Lyft.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Atom guy said:


> We don't care about all the stupid perks like discounted massages and refrigerators. Do you not know who your drivers are?


Discounts on luggage, travel arrangements and retirement planning don't excite me either.

SHOW ME DA MONEY!!



jenijazz said:


> would kill for gas at $2.35/gallon. In the Bay Area $3.35 is a good price


I'm $3 on avg, sucks when I give a ride that pays $3.75.


----------

